# Right Upper Lobectomy



## g.archambeau (Jun 17, 2012)

I am a student and am looking for clarification to what CPT code 32480 - Removal of lung, other than pneumonectomy; single lobe (lobectomy)  Does this mean that only one lobe was removed  or that the entire lung was removed ?


----------



## venkatbharathi@yahoo.com (Jul 4, 2012)

A portion of the lung is removed in a lobectomy & an entire lung is removed in a pneumonectomy,


----------

